# Monroe county



## mattech (May 29, 2017)

Anyone running cameras yet?


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 12, 2017)

Not yet but FYI Google Earth has been updated as of April 2017


----------



## Forshaw3 (Jul 12, 2017)

I have been running camera's since first of june been seeing some small bucks and a lot of doe and baby's hope to start seeing the bigger bucks soon.


----------



## B. White (Oct 28, 2017)

I think this is a record year for scrapes. Got out of my climber when the thunder started. Went to check a little ladder stand and counted 12 big scrapes on a little grown up road about 150 yds long. Some were doubles.  They may all be young, but they should keep the does moving.


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 13, 2017)

This has been the best year for rut activity in a long time.  I have seen bucks doing a lot of cruising and chasing.


----------



## B. White (Nov 13, 2017)

Scrapes had dried up over the last week, but found a couple of new ones yesterday.  Only saw one buck during the morning rain, but saw three in the last hour of the day.  All in the evening were stopping to make rubs and were down wind paying no attention to me at all.  The little ones avoided the big one, but all seemed happy as long as they kept 20 yds between them.  Little one would move off and bigger one would stalk it.  They'd both stop and stare with not much interaction.  I think they were all just hanging tight and hoping for a doe to come through.


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Nov 16, 2017)

Im not real sure what is going on. Im in Monroe and Im trying to figure out if the rut is over or not yet quite kicked off. I had scrapes everywhere. they are dry now. having a lot of buck movement. been hunting daily. I havent seen any chasing and have encountered bucks just yesterday that had no sign of tarsal gland staining. One walked within 50 yards of a couple of does and didnt give them as much as a look. Whats yalls thoughts?


----------



## delacroix (Nov 16, 2017)

They were full on chasing two weeks ago. It was nuts with them running everywhere for about a week. Movement seems to have tapered off the last week.


----------



## mbs0983 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yep. What Delacroix said is correct.  Hard chasing around Halloween with multiple bucks seen. Nothing at all since....


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2017)

I hate to say it, but it's been my worst season ever. Been busy and haven't hunted as much as I'd like, like always, but the time in the woods has been almost zero deer seen.


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 18, 2017)

mattech said:


> I hate to say it, but it's been my worst season ever. Been busy and haven't hunted as much as I'd like, like always, but the time in the woods has been almost zero deer seen.



Same here!  I did hunt a few days during the rut but that's it.  I worked "every" day in October.  Not complaining you do what you have to do!


----------



## kennethc68 (Oct 22, 2018)

week or so away before its starts to get real.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 22, 2018)

There are starting to move a little.  Seen some small bucks


----------



## kennethc68 (Oct 29, 2018)

i hope so off next week and

want to see some of the big boys


----------



## delacroix (Oct 30, 2018)

Weird moon this year, moving in evenings this week.


----------



## buckshed (Oct 31, 2018)

Had a mature 8 pt come in yesterday evening around 6:30pm by himself just feeding on acorns..I could see his hocks were only slightly stained...gave him the pass only because one side of rack was busted up


----------



## kennethc68 (Nov 6, 2018)

hunter F, Sa and Sunday last week seen 6 different small bucks but  no shooters. Got pics of one decent buck in daylight.


----------

